

Visualizing climate change mitigation - mvclark
http://puzlet.com/m/b00dz

======
honksillet
"For simplicity, we assume that past greenhouse gas emissions followed an
exponential path, which is a reasonable approximation for historical
emissions."

Wow. That is quite the assumption.

------
mvclark
Reposting after significant improvements.

